# Resetting NAS Drive Permissions



## bjast (May 25, 2009)

How would I go about changing permissions on a directory on an NAS drive mounted on my desktop?

I have used various forms of chmod, but I keep getting a message that I do not have permission to change this directory.

Yet, I am doing this in Root, I am the administrator of both the Mac, and Buffalo LinkStation (NAS drive).

Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 25, 2009)

Have you tried changing the permissions through a "Get Info" window via the Finder?


----------



## bjast (May 25, 2009)

I have tried this, both with the Finder and with Path Finder - 

The Finder doesn't allow me to access the permissions section of the Get Info window.  It simply doesn't show up!

Path Finder allows me to change the permission settings, but they don't stick when I re-check them.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 25, 2009)

How is the drive shared on the network -- SMB?  AFP?  NFS?


----------



## bjast (May 26, 2009)

The drive is shared by smb, as in:

smb://xxx@buffalo/sonos

I use Connect to Server in the Finder menu.


----------

